# DAIWA Exceler 3000E



## Bubbel2000 (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte gern wissen, wer mit dieser Rolle schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat bzw. wer mir Auskünfte zu allen Bereichen dieser Rolle nennen kann. Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus. Ich hoffe, ich habe das Thema im richtigen Bereich erstellt, sonst darf es auch gern von einem Mod verschoben werden #6

MfG Steffen


----------



## bazawe (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Habe die Exceler Serie letzte Woche bei meinem Dealer begrapscht. Soll ja angeblich erst nächstes Jahr auf den Markt kommen, er hatte auch nur je Modell eine Rolle. Macht einen ganz soliden Eindruck, gutes Wickelbild (eine war mit 0,23 Mono bespult). Ist laut Auskunft des Händlers das Nachfolgemodell der Caprice. Mehr kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich sie noch nicht gefischt habe.
Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

is eine limitierte rolle für großabnehmer glaube ich zu erfahren zu haben. ist jetzt schon meine  habe ein unablehnbares angebot bekommen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

habe die daiwa jetzt neben mir  eine super rolle, da kann die technium in meinen augen nicht mithalten, die daiwa läuft mit viel mehr kraft, man hat deutlich mehr gefühl. freue mich schon auf den ersten einsatz, jetzt muss aber erstmal noch schnur drauf.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

sonst kennt keiner die rolle hier? habe ich mir schon gedacht, habe sie nur bei ebay und bei einem händler gefunden online. falls jemand die rolle kennt, über mehrere meinungen würd ich mich freuen, is ja sehr einseitig bis jetzt hier ;-)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

wenn du sie zuhause hast, dann mach doch selber deine Test´s und sammle erfahrungen...
mit ner daiwa kannst du nix falschmachen...
kenne die rolle nicht, aber seit jahren daiwa produkte (fische selber u.a. die shogun #6  zum MeFo angeln, und sehr viele rollenmodelle,z.b. infinity ect...)
bin damit IMMER zufrieden.

kannst uns ja mal erzählen wie denn DEINE erfahrungen sind (nach´m testfischen"!!!)

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

werd ich auch noch machen. dauert aber noch ein bissel. vielleicht melden sich ja noch andere.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

also, habe heute die exceler zum ersten mal gefischt: PERFEKT! für den preis fast schon ein wunder!!! traue mich gar keinen vergleich anzutreten. sage nur: nehmt sie mal in die hand, ihr werdet sie kaufen...technium, red arc, tica libra, die können in meinen augen absolut nicht mithalten...hoffe mal, dass noch weitere die rolle kaufen und hier ihre meinung eintippen. 

mfg steffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@Bubbel2000
Wo ist denn das Bild hin?
Hattest Du da nicht ein Bild von reingestellt?



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> technium, red arc, tica libra, die können in meinen augen absolut nicht mithalten


Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Ist ne etwas bessere Sweepfire oder so. 
Kann z.B. von der Bügel+Schnurlaufröllchenkonstruktion nicht mal mit der einfachen Ryobi Ecusima mithalten, das sieht man so schon auf dem Bild. Hardbody-Z hat sie auch nicht, das würde dabeistehn. Undefined Metallkörper ist nicht dasselbe. Macht aber auch nicht viel Sinn das ohne Sample zu vergleichen. Runterputzen muß auch nicht sein. Nur geschenkt ist das bei den Preisen ja nun auch nicht.

Ist aber schon mal eine gute Aussage, wenn sie Dir gefällt! #6
Ob eine Rolle wirklich was taugt, muß erstmal die Zeit beweisen - so etwa 2 Jahre.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

jo, 2 jahre laufen und nichts haben. röllchen ist gut, der bügel ebenso, hat der keine feder? fühlt sich wie magnet an, weiß ich aber nicht, macht nen sehr robusten eindruck auf jeden fall. libra läuft schlecht finde ich, technium läuft mir zu "locker" und hat bei mir nicht lange gehalten, schlechter bügel zudem, red arc, nun ja, nicht mein ding, eben spro. andere shimano rollen sind besser, aber auch sehr teuer. 

wo das bild is? keine ahnung, weg eben


----------



## spinnfischer77 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

nachdem ich die applaus umgetauscht habe bin ich zum händler um die ecke gefahren der führt fast nur daiwa rollen und verkauft sie auch recht gut da bin ich auch auf die exceler 3000e gestossen und muss sagen sie hat mir auf anhieb so gut gefallen das ich direkt gesagt habe pack ein das gute stück.
sehr guter lauf und eine sehr feine bremse .
mein händler sagte mir das sie genau wie die infinity Q aufgebaut ist sie soll auch laut ihm ein hardbody z gehäuse haben aber auch wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm,die rolle macht auf jeden fall einen sehr robusten eindruck .
die rolle ist auf jeden fall besser als die technium und man darf nicht vergessen das die technium auch kein alu gehäuse hat!!!!!
Die Daiwa Exceler 3000e ist sehr zu empfehlen!!!
M F G


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@spinnfischer: absolut! schön, wenn das auch andere sehen und ja, die bremse habe ich vergessen, die ist ein traum, was man bei der techmium nicht sagen kann. für wieviel haste sie denn bekommen? händler natürlich nicht nennen ))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

sie sieht vor allem der infinity sehr ähnlich, was ich klasse finde, denn die infinity is der renner, die hol ich mir, wenn ich groß bin ;-)


----------



## spinnfischer77 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

die rolle hat mich 95Euronen gekostet!!!!
M F G


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

und mich 80 :-DDD 
wer bietet weniger? ;-) habe glück gehabt, super sache, wenn ich da nein sage hab ich se nich mehr alle!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

so, is ja jetzt schon 4 monate her und ich habe die exceler viel viel gefischt. sie läuft immer noch wie ne eins, habe sie einmal nachgefettet. sie hat sich gut eingelaufen und muckt nicht rum. für so wenig geld echt genial, hätte sie auch (im nachhinein) für 130 euro gekauft. 

was macht deine rolle, spinnfischer77?


----------



## singer (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hat ein Boardie in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, absolut der gleichen Meinung:

Ich kenne die Rolle nur aus dem Laden. Ob sie gut oder schlecht ist kann ich also nicht beurteilen. Was mich allerdings stört ist das es wohl eine extrem abgespeckte Version der Real Four Rollen ist. Meist ein schlechtes Zeichen. Nichts ist so gut wie das Original, besonders wenn es aus dem gleichen Haus kommt. Und dann gibt es noch die gleiche Rolle in den USA. Diese ist nur minimal anders. Die Lackierung und Kurbel sind auf jedenfall anders. Und ich glaub die Kugellager auch, natürlich zu gunsten des us modells. Aber dann ist da noch der Preis von 50-60$ was ja 42-50€ sind. Für die gleiche Rolle oder sogar ein ganz klein wenig besser.


----------



## erich17 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Also ich hab mir die Exceler bei Fishermans Partener genauestens unter die Lupe genommen, sprich auch mal die Spule heruntergenommen und mir die Dicke der Achse angesehen.
 Von der Bremse her und dem Laufverhalten muss ich sagen , daß die wirklich eine absolut super ist.

Ich denke, daß so um die 100€ derzeit keine Rolle da ist der ihr das Wasser reichen kann. Natürlich ist die jetzt mein Favorit für meine neue Kev Spin. 

Aber nachdem ihr die Rolle am Wasser gehabt habt, bitte erzählt uns dann hier wie sie sich in der Praxis verhält ( Schnurverlegung, Wurfeigenschaften , ob es Probleme beim werfen mit dem Schnurfangbügel gibt usw usw.).
Würd mich freuen Euere Berichte zu hören.

Erich17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

also perrücken hatte ich bis jetzt nur eine, nachdem ich lange mit miniködern geangelt habe, da war die schnur wo zu locker drauf. ansonsten hab ich keine probleme. natürlich kann man für den preis kein real four bieten, die infinity q is noch ne ecke besser, keine frage. wer eine super rolle für um die 100euro will sollte lieber die exceler als diesen sprodreck kaufen. daiwa bleibt eben daiwa  was echt erfreulich ist.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Halöle!!
Mein bester Angelfreund hat sich nach einem Totalfehlkauf (Cormoran Chronos... Hat der Dealer aber in anbetracht der Schnurverlegung#d anstandslos zurückgenommen#6 ) auch für die Exceler 3000E entschieden (Die Arcs waren alle ausverkauft)... Nach mehreren Faulenzereinsätzen ist er auch hellauf begeistert von dem Röllchen!!! Ich hab das Ding auch mal ne halbe Std. Probegefischt und kann mich nur anschliessen... Nen absolut feines Spinnröllchen mit Butterweichem Lauf, ner astreinen Schnurverlegung (Daiwa eben) und ner Bremse die absolut ruckfrei und präzise anläuft!!!
Beim Gehäuse bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das nun Hardbody ist oder nicht|kopfkrat ... Die Rolle hat auf jeden Fall die Digigear Komponente verbaut und laut " Daiwawerbeheftchen"|supergri schliesst das auch einen Metallbody mit ein|kopfkrat ;+ ... Oder bezieht sich das rein nur aufs Getriebe|kopfkrat ;+ ...
"Vebiegeversuche" meinerseits am Rollenfuss (bin da nicht wirklich zimperlich) lassen aber auf einen Metallbody schliessen... Oder aber auf ein EXTREM steifen Compositekörper.
Alles in allem würde ich auch zu der Rolle greifen wenn... ja wenn ich nicht soooo zufrieden mit meiner Arcfamily wäre!!!!
Auch vor der Exceler brauch sich keine Rolle aus der Arcreihe verstecken.... Und wenn ich es mal genau betrachte, ist die Achse der Arc noch einen Zacken präziser gelagert. Zumindest haben das meine "Rüttelversuche"|supergri ergeben...


----------



## Lionhead (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also perrücken hatte ich bis jetzt nur eine, nachdem ich lange mit miniködern geangelt habe, da war die schnur wo zu locker drauf. ansonsten hab ich keine probleme. natürlich kann man für den preis kein real four bieten, die infinity q is noch ne ecke besser, keine frage. *wer eine super rolle für um die 100euro will sollte lieber die exceler als diesen sprodreck kaufen.* daiwa bleibt eben daiwa  was echt erfreulich ist.


 






*Was bringen dir solche Sprüche, wenn du nur deine subjektive Meinung wiedergibst??*

*Solche Sprüche sind so was von überflüssig und tragen nichts zur Diskussion bei.*


*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

^ |good:

Nur mal so angemerkt und als objektives Faktum aufgeführt, daß die Exceler laut Bild keinen angeschrägten Übergang vom Bügel zum Röllchenhalter hat (die ab Caldia haben das aber), was ich für eine Spinnrolle für unabdingbar halte, besonders bei schlechter Sicht oder blind werfen, weil ein Tüdel dort massiv nervt. Reinrutschen (wie flutschen) ins Schnurlaufröllchen ist eine der Top-Anforderungen an meine Spinnrolle.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@lionhead: bringt mir persönlich nichts, da ich es schon erkannt habe, aber falls jemand eine rolle kaufen möchte dann kann er doch ruhig auch erfahren, das spro für mich und für viele andere auch nichts taugt bzw. schlechtere modelle herstellt als daiwa. bei daiwa gefällt mir, dass auch die preiswerten rollen sehr edel und sauber verarbeitet werden, die red arc oder auch die bluearc habe ich beide schon gefischt und war absolut nicht zufrieden. vielleicht nehme ich sie zu hart ran? vielleicht habe ich zuviel geangelt mit ihnen?  was heißt zuviel, ein jahr sollten sie doch wohl gut laufen. *und wenn ich meine meinung nicht deutlich kundtun darf, dann kann ich doch anderen auch nicht wirklich helfen*, die eine entscheidung beim rollenkauf treffen wollen. wenn ihr spro gut findet schreibt das *aber lasst mich mit meinen worten sagen, was ich von den modellen halte.* das sich ein sproanhänger dadurch angegriffen fühlen könnte, daran hab ich nicht gedacht, find ich auch ehrlich gesagt kindisch bzw. geradezu lächerlich. und ich bin doch so großzügig mit smileys, damit keiner denkt, ich brülle oder meckere hier rum. 

und falls jemand denkt, es gibt für mich keine bessere rolle als die exceler, der liegt daneben, sie ist für mich nur aus preislicher hinsicht im moment ein perfekter kompromis zu den wahren luxusrollen 

@angeldet: diese schräge is schon ne feine sache, konnte bis jetzt aber keine probleme bezüglich des nichtvorhandenseins feststellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @angeldet: diese schräge is schon ne feine sache, konnte bis jetzt aber keine probleme bezüglich des nichtvorhandenseins feststellen.


Sieht bei mir eben etwas anders aus, ohne die Schräge finde ich jede Spinnrolle heutzutage unter dem State-of-the-Art, vergleichbar wie mit der spielfreien Rücklaufsperre, aber so verschieden sind halt die Ansprüche.


----------



## Lionhead (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @lionhead: bringt mir persönlich nichts, da ich es schon erkannt habe, aber falls jemand eine rolle kaufen möchte dann kann er doch ruhig auch erfahren, das spro für mich und für viele andere auch nichts taugt bzw. schlechtere modelle herstellt als daiwa. bei daiwa gefällt mir, dass auch die preiswerten rollen sehr edel und sauber verarbeitet werden, die red arc oder auch die bluearc habe ich beide schon gefischt und war absolut nicht zufrieden. vielleicht nehme ich sie zu hart ran? vielleicht habe ich zuviel geangelt mit ihnen? was heißt zuviel, ein jahr sollten sie doch wohl gut laufen. *und wenn ich meine meinung nicht deutlich kundtun darf, dann kann ich doch anderen auch nicht wirklich helfen*, die eine entscheidung beim rollenkauf treffen wollen. wenn ihr spro gut findet schreibt das *aber lasst mich mit meinen worten sagen, was ich von den modellen halte.* das sich ein sproanhänger dadurch angegriffen fühlen könnte, daran hab ich nicht gedacht, find ich auch ehrlich gesagt kindisch bzw. geradezu lächerlich. und ich bin doch so großzügig mit smileys, damit keiner denkt, ich brülle oder meckere hier rum.
> 
> und falls jemand denkt, es gibt für mich keine bessere rolle als die exceler, der liegt daneben, sie ist für mich nur aus preislicher hinsicht im moment ein perfekter kompromis zu den wahren luxusrollen


Du pflegst ja einen rauen Umgangston, wenn du Angelgerät einer Firma, gegen die du offensichtlich Aversionen hegst als Dreck bezeichnest.
Aber gut jeder soll sich so äußern wie er kann, bei manchen Leuten sind halt die Möglichkeiten etwas eingeschränkt.

Zur Sache:
Niemand bestreitet, daß die Exceler gut ist. Ich habe an anderer Stelle auch geschrieben, daß sie einen guten Eindruck macht. 
Der Normalpreis der Rolle ist zu hoch (ca. 120 Euro), bei meinen Händler um die Ecke kostet sie ca. 85 Euro (nach Größe), das ist sicherlich in Ordnung. Warten wir mal den Dauertest ab (ca. 1 Jahr) und überprüfen dann mal die Zufriedenheit der Besitzer.
Wenn es dabei bleibt, Respekt, es ist schön wenn die Auswahl der Rollen in diesem Preissegment steigt.
Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, aber keiner soll andere Personen oder Unternehmen diffamieren.

Jan "Lionhead"

P.S: Natürlich ist mein Verhalten kindisch, ich warte seit drei Wochen ungeduldig auf die Geburt meines 2. Kindes.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

gääääähhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnn.......


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@angeldet: vielleicht habe ich einfach bis jetzt zu wenig mit einer vernünftigen rolle geangelt und weiß daher diese technik noch nicht zu schätzen...kommt zeit kommt rat...und hoffentlich kohle ;-) und dann auch ne neue rolle?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ich habe dir ja gerade geschildert, wie Subjektiv der Stempel "vernünftige Rolle" ist. Jeder stört sich an was anderem. 

Wenn jemand mit der Einstellung der Verlegekontur einer Rolle partout nicht klarkommt, ist diese nicht die Richtige für ihn oder er lernt dazu. Wenn jemand sich nicht mit Rolleninternas auseinandersetzen will, sollte er was einfacheres und in dem Falle lockerer laufendes nehmen, dann braucht man weniger schmieren, oder er lernt das dazu. Wer diese Dinge im Griff hat, der wundert sich eher über die Probleme der anderen und freut sich über die neu hinzugewonnenen Fähigkeiten seiner Rolle. Pauschalisierung und das Errechnenwollen eines absoluten Rollen-Leistungsfaktors helfen da nicht weiter, Polemisierungen sowieso nicht 

Jede Beurteilung muß immer erstmal durch den subjektiven Wertungsfaktor des Einzelnen gesehen werden. Früher was das bei Vergleichstest etc. auch noch etwas offensichtlicher, da wurde der Bewertungsmaßstab und die Bemessungsgrößen dabei geschrieben, wird heutzutage oft unterschlagen, rächt sich aber :g

Also den subjektiven Wertungsfaktor nicht vergessen! |wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

ahhh, angeldet hab ich grad mal ne pm geschrieben und er hat echt einen klasse text geschickt. kurzzusammengefasst heißt es da: es kommt auf die wünsche des anglers an, bzw. auf die ansprüche, die jeder an eine rolle stellt. ich habe einfach nicht begreifen wollen, das sich manche mit ner spro oder tica zufrieden geben. ja, gut, mein vater der nimmt auch alles was ich ihm in die hand drücke und meint, mensch, schöne angel, die rolle läuft auch gut. nun ja, is ne telerute, butterweich und ne alte rolle drauf ;-) die läuft ja auch weich, klappert aber mir zuviel. im prinzip sollte man sagen was man sucht. wenn ich frage, was taugt die ***** dann sagen die anhänger eh, die sei gut. so wie ich zu fast jeder daiwa sagen würde, kauf sie dir, is schon gut (und immer besser als spro, weil ich spro eben nicht ab kann). 

und lionhead: sag doch gleich, dass du noch mal papa wirst, da is man emotional wohl eh auf achterbahn fahrt. was man so hört, ich warte noch ein paar jährechen ;-)
GLÜCKWUNSCH in jedem falle |laola:


----------



## Nomade (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ^ |good:
> 
> Nur mal so angemerkt und als objektives Faktum aufgeführt, daß die Exceler laut Bild keinen angeschrägten Übergang vom Bügel zum Röllchenhalter hat (die ab Caldia haben das aber), was ich für eine Spinnrolle für unabdingbar halte, besonders bei schlechter Sicht oder blind werfen, weil ein Tüdel dort massiv nervt. Reinrutschen (wie flutschen) ins Schnurlaufröllchen ist eine der Top-Anforderungen an meine Spinnrolle.



Heute ist das also ein Problem, früher war es keines. Mich stören Rollen mit normalem Schnurfangbügel bis heute nicht und auch die normale Rücklaufsperre hätte ich gerne wieder zurück.


----------



## Nomade (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Halöle!!
> Mein bester Angelfreund hat sich nach einem Totalfehlkauf (Cormoran Chronos... Hat der Dealer aber in anbetracht der Schnurverlegung#d anstandslos zurückgenommen#6 ) auch für die Exceler 3000E entschieden.



Sinnvoll wäre es in solchen Fällen zu erwähnen, um welches Modell es sich gehandelt hat. Hatte dein Bekannter das Billigteil oder das sehr hochwertige Modell gekauft?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Nomade schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre es in solchen Fällen zu erwähnen, um welches Modell es sich gehandelt hat. Hatte dein Bekannter das Billigteil oder das sehr hochwertige Modell gekauft?


Öhm, ich wüsste nicht was das für ne Rolex spielt|kopfkrat  Die eine Rolle hat 5 (oder waren es 6;+ ) Kugellager (für Dich das Billigteil) und die andere hat 11 Kugellager und ist Salzwasserfest... Ich wüsste nicht was die Mehrzahl an Kugellagern mit dem eigentlichem Problem, nämlich der Schnurverlegung zu tun hat....


----------



## Holger (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

* UndHochhol *  |supergri 

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken, mir die Exceler 300 E zuzulegen, eventuell auch als "Exceler Plus "Variante......

Gibt es neue Erfahrungswerte in positiver oder negativer Hinsicht ? Wo kann ich die Rollen im Inet besonders günstig schießen....?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

also ich fische sie noch immer...und sie hat sich super eingelaufen, die läuft nun noch besser als aus der packung...bin echt zufrieden, ich habe sie wie erwähnt für 8ß geschossen aber im i-net gibbet die doch um die 100 euro und da gibt es wirklich nichts vergleichbares, eventuell ein paar rollen, die auch gut sind, ich würd sie wieder kaufen, keine frage...die läuft nicht nur edel, die sieht auch so aus.

Angelcenter Kassel hat sie *hier* für 99,95€
kenne kaum händler, die diese rolle haben, bei ebay ist sie nicht mehr, war ja auch nen sondernmodell, glaube ich. wurde mir so gesgat. die exceler plus gibts aber nicht als 300er, oder? die 3500er is mir zu schwer, 420 gramm...


----------



## Holger (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Kann gut möglich sein, das es sie als 3000er gar nicht als Plusversion gibt......ich tendiere auch eher zur normalen Version, quasi als Antester. Habe nun doch recht viel Gutes über Sie gehört, und optisch ist sie ein Traum. Gut, die Optik ist Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt diese Art von Rollenstyling...#6 

Und die Bremse läuft so butterweich ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> kenne kaum händler, die diese rolle haben, bei ebay ist sie nicht mehr, war ja auch nen sondernmodell, glaube ich. wurde mir so gesgat. die exceler plus ...


Steffen, mit hoher Sicherheit ist es die Vorserie oder eine Testserie, die jetzt Exceller Plus genannte sieht eher nach dem fertigen Modell aus, die Exceller E ist deswegen nur in einigen Chargen auf den Deutschen Markt gekommen, so wie es ausssieht unter Zeitdruck, da Daiwa ja so langsam etwas mehr in der Mittelklasse in die Pötte kommen muß.
Welche Unterserie wirklich besser ist, kann man a priori nicht sagen, es können Verbesserungen wie auch Einsparungen in dem Serienmodell sein, das muß man ausprobieren. Ich würde da keinen Pfifferling drauf verwetten, daß eine ähnlich aussehende auch noch das gleiche drin hat. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@Holger
Die Bremse ist traditionell im letzten Jahrzehnt immer eine der Stärken von Daiwa gewesen, selbst bei den Einsteiger+Billigserien (x-fire) sind die Bremsen sehr gut. Leider nicht gerade die Gertriebe.


----------



## Holger (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Danke für die Infos, Steffen und Det. #6 

Allerdings hätte ich hier noch gern mehr Meinungen als die von den 2 Leuten, die diesen Thread bis dato "geprägt" haben.

Ich denke, das es auf die Excel(l)ler hinausläuft. Ich werde Sie hauptsächlich an meiner GuFi-Rute verwenden. 

Ich weiß, das ist ein Rollentrööt, aber kennt einer von euch die neuen GuFi Ruten von Daiwa aus der Infinity-Serie ? Denn eigentlich such ich auch ne neue Rute im Preissegment 80 - 150 EUR.....Fujiringe wären toll....es soll da auch was neues von SPRO geben...?


----------



## Donauhannes (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Behaupte mal ganz frech, daß es die Plus in der 3000er Größe gibt. Liegt gerade solo neben mir. (Warte auf meine Speedmaster die dran soll):g 
Bin noch immer :k :k :l  in die Rolle.
Hatte sie jetzt schon einige Stunden beim Spinnen.
Sie läuft immer besser.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@angeldet: ja, klar, da haste recht!!!!! 

@donauhannes: super, wieviel wiegt die denn, wo hast du sie gekauft und was kam sie??? das mit dem besserlaufen ist echt witzig aber teilweise normal, schön eingelaufene rollen sind klasse. daher ärgere ich mich auch immer, wenn irgendwann mal eine kaputt ist.

@holger: nun ja, viele haben diese rolle wohl nicht und können daher auch nichts zu sagen. habe mich bei der threaderöffnung auch gewundert, wie wenig dazu gesagt wurde... klar, du willst mehr meinungen hören. aber kauf sie dir doch einfach, wenn die plus nicht zu teuer ist im vergleich zur exceler. bei ebay wirste doch alles zu guten preisen los, is meine meinung. hab mir ne rolle in japan bestellt zum twitchen, dauert noch, is out of stock. wenn die mir nicht gefällt, ab zu ebay :q ach so, und viele kaufen sich wohl eher ne red arc, zu der hier TAUSEND mal schon was gesagt wurde und die ja viele lieben...geschmackssache, einerseits, ich habe mir die exceler einfach gekauft, da sie erstens der infinity ähnlich sieht und zweitens daiwa sehr gute und selbst im billigbereich edelaussehende rollen baut, die zudem, wie det sagte, klasse bremsen haben...

die exceler plus sieht der e sehr ähnlich, auf dem leider verschwommenen bild sehe ich nur, dass die abwurfkante gold is, bei der e is die bläulich. gut, passt besser zu meiner rute, generell is mir das aber egal. aber die läuft echt bombe, kann ich nur wieder betonen. und ich habe die nun schon gut gebürstet, auch an hängern...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

ok, hier hab ich die exceler plus 3000e gefunden für 135 euro, wiegt 330gr. die exceler 3000 e gibt es hier und zwar für 104 euro, die wiegt 335gr. die plus hat eben 7 statt 4 kugellager, beide sollen salzwassertauglich sein. sind bestimmt sehr ähnlich, würde aber wohl die differenz zur plus zahlen, und die mit mehr kugellager nehmen. mal testen, wie die ist eben...wer das nicht will, der nimmt die exceler e. 

hast du die rolle mal gefischt det??? oder mit ner red arc verglichen???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hast du die rolle mal gefischt det??? oder mit ner red arc verglichen???


Ich kenne in dem neuen Bereich nur die Caldia.
Die gibt sich aber nicht so viel mit ner guten Arc.


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@ bubbel: Ok, hab mir den Thread durchgelesen und du hast mich überzeugt. Werd mir dann für die neue Saison auch mal ne Exceler holen. Passt ja gut, da ich demnächst auch sehr günstig an Daiwa-Rollen rankomme. 
Wobei ich deine Agressionen gegenüber den Arcs trotzdem nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, meine Blue Arc hat immerhin eine Saison sehr gut überstanden und du weißt dass ich viel angeln gehe auch auch hin und wieder mal was fange *gg* |rolleyes 
Aber man will ja nicht dumm sterben und auch mal was neues probieren,zumal auch noch ne neue Rute ins Haus steht. :q 
Wenn die Exceler tatsächlich besser ist wie die Arcs, so wie du es sagst, dann solls mich natürlich nicht stören. Lasse mich da gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

jo veit! nene, mit den arcs is ja schon ok, hab ja mal dran gedreht, birger fand die auch nicht schlecht...spielt eben auch der persönliche geschmack mit rein...habe überlegt, mir eine kleine arc zum twitchen zu holen, haben nun doch ne andere. 

aber ich FREUE mich, wenn du dir ne exceler holst, egal ob die e oder die andere. wenn du sagst, die ist gut, dann freut es mich, da du nur sagen wirst, dass sie gut ist, wenn sie auch überlebt. ich angel letztendlich auch ziemlich oft, wenn sie dein pensum abkann, dann hat mich diese rolle absolut überzeugt. und meine läuft und läuft...bin ich echt mal gespannt...kannst dich ja dann hier melden, wenn du sie hast und wie du sie findest, im trockenen zustand, wenn du sie in der hand hast und eben am wasser :q


----------



## yh1ly73 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

habe die "alte" Exceller 2500e seit Herbst letzten Jahres. War mir damals nicht sicher ob ich eine Red Arc nehmen soll oder eben die DAIWA. Bekam Sie damals für um die 80€ -als UVP waren gute 100€ genannt. Hab den Kauf bis heute nicht bereut. Sowohl optisch als auch technisch eine gute Rolle. Hab sie in der kurzen Zeit relativ oft benutzt - kann aber zur Haltbarkeit noch keine Auskunft geben, da mir bei anderen Rollen es passiert ist, daß Sie am Anfang absolut "hui" waren und nach 2 Jahren absolut "pfui"

Gruß


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Klaro, werde ich machen. Aber wiegesagt leider kann ich dann erst im Mai mit der Exceler loslegen. Bis 14.02. muss erstmal noch die Arc ran.


----------



## Holger (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ähnlich wie Veit werde ich auch vergleichen können.

Habe momentan die Blue Arc, die 2 Jahre sehr gut arbeitete, so langsam aber ein bisserl Ärger macht.....holen werd ich mir die Exceller auf jeden Fall, das weiß ich schon jetzt....:q 

Zur Excape Spin "wees keener wat" ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Habt ihr da Angebot für 69 EURonen gesehen? Das ist ja schon ein richtig netter Preissturz.
Aber ich bleibe diesbezüglich standhaft und enthaltsam !  

@Holger
Gönne deiner Arc mal ein bischen Pflege, oder lieber rechtzeitig. 
Das ist wie mit der Frau: Ein bischen Sonderzuwendung ergibt nen neuen Frühling! :q


----------



## Gummibarsch (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hallo #h ,

also ich hab die "normale" 3000er Exceler auf der Speedmaster (Heavy)--> super Combo Nr.1!
Ne Red Arc hab ich auf der Skeletor!
--> super Combo Nr.2!

Beide Rollen sind für den Preis spitzenklasse!
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Daiwa doch noch eine Tick besser läuft!Der Bügelmechanismus und der "weichere" Übergang zum Schnurlaufröllchen) sprechen jedoch für die Arc!Die Bremse würd ich gleich stellen ( vielleicht n halben Punkt mehr für die Exceler.)
Beim Style gewinnt die Daiwa!:k 
Schnurwicklung ist kein Unterschied--> perfekt!


Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste,würd ich die Daiwa nehmen!|rolleyes 

Die Excler Plus hab ich leider noch nie in de Hand gehabt,kann dazu nix sagen!

Grüße,
markus


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Überlege mir auch noch eine Rolle zuzulegen, die Exceler Plus... Hat einen deutlich besseren Bügel (bin von den Arc´s so gewöhnt :q )... Wie fällt die Rolle grössenmäßig aus? Vielleicht im Vergleich zu den Arc´s. Ist eine 300er Exceler grössenmässig mit der 10300 Arc identisch?


----------



## Gummibarsch (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Nicht ganz,die 3000er Exceler ist ein wenig größer!


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Gummibarsch schrieb:


> Nicht ganz,die 3000er Exceler ist ein wenig größer!


 
Also würde man für´s Gufieren eher eine 3000er nehmen, ne?...


----------



## singer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



singer schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stört ist das es wohl eine extrem abgespeckte Version der Real Four Rollen ist. Meist ein schlechtes Zeichen. Nichts ist so gut wie das Original, besonders wenn es aus dem gleichen Haus kommt. Und dann gibt es noch die gleiche Rolle in den USA. Diese ist nur minimal anders. Die Lackierung und Kurbel sind auf jedenfall anders. Und ich glaub die Kugellager auch, natürlich zu gunsten des us modells. Aber dann ist da noch der Preis von 50-60$ was ja 42-50€ sind. Für die gleiche Rolle oder sogar ein ganz klein wenig besser.


Die US Version ist die Plus, die deutsche ist die E. Somit hat Det nicht wirklich recht. Denn als die E bei uns raus kam. Gab es die Plus schon in den USA!


----------



## Holger (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Habt ihr da Angebot für 69 EURonen gesehen? Das ist ja schon ein richtig netter Preissturz.
> Aber ich bleibe diesbezüglich standhaft und enthaltsam !
> 
> @Holger
> ...


 
Wo isse Angebote füra 69 Euronas ????? Musse mir Link geben....#6 

Die Arc läuft auch noch gut, aber ich möchte zum GuFieren was anderes haben in Zukunft. Auf der Arc befindet sich jetzt Monoschnur, und sie ziert eine meiner Zanderruten fürs Köfiangeln. 

PS Grundsätzlich geb ich dir mit den Frauen recht. Ab und zu mal gut ölen und fetten, dann läuft das wieder wie Butter...:vik:


----------



## Gummibarsch (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Also würde man für´s Gufieren eher eine 3000er nehmen, ne?...


 

Jepp!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> Wo isse Angebote füra 69 Euronas ????? Musse mir Link geben...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93361
Das ist doch endlich mal ein Preis (sozusagen ein Arc-herunterkonkurrierter ) der gerechtfertigt ist, ohne großes Überlegen.


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



AngelDet schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93361
> Das ist doch endlich mal ein Preis (sozusagen ein Arc-herunterkonkurrierter ) der gerechtfertigt ist, ohne großes Überlegen.


 
Entweder ist das bereits ausverkauft oder ich bin einfach nur blind... Dort finde ich "nur" eine Exceler E für 114 € #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Entweder ist das bereits ausverkauft oder ich bin einfach nur blind... Dort finde ich "nur" eine Exceler E für 114 € #h




Dito


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Entweder ist das bereits ausverkauft oder ich bin einfach nur blind... Dort finde ich "nur" eine Exceler E für 114 € #h


 
Aahh.. wer lesen kann :q ... Alles klar, ziehe alles zurück


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Dito


 
Lies mal genauer die Angebotsbeschreibung in AB! Ich war auch zu schnell mit klicken :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Kann ja schon sein, daß schon nach knapp 48 Stunden ausverkauft? |kopfkrat #c 
In der Boardanzeige stehts jedenfalls noch.

Da unten steht aber was von Bestellung per mail an: ...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Lies mal genauer die Angebotsbeschreibung in AB! Ich war auch zu schnell mit klicken :q



Naja, aber im Shop sieht das Röllchen ganz anders aus???#c


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Naja, aber im Shop sieht das Röllchen ganz anders aus???#c


 
Jep, da bin ich auch ein wenig irritiert... Die technischen Daten sind anders, das Aussehen ist anders... Also das ist schon mal keine Exceler E und auch keine Plus... so wie ich das verstehe, muss es noch irgendein anderes Modell sein #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ich sag(te) doch: Daiwa ist da noch im Experimentierstadium! :g (Sonderserien)
Die Ausstattung in Farben und Anbauteilen kann vielfältig abweichen.

Was Wunder wenn man sich die vormals übermächtige Konkurrenz der anderen Japsen anguckt, aber Daiwa scheint auf dem richtigen Wege mit ihren neuen Rollenserien zu sein.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sag(te) doch: Daiwa ist da noch im Experimentierstadium! :g (Sonderserien)
> Die Ausstattung in Farben und Anbauteilen kann vielfältig abweichen.
> 
> Was Wunder wenn man sich die vormals übermächtige Konkurrenz der anderen Japsen anguckt, aber Daiwa scheint auf dem richtigen Wege mit ihren neuen Rollenserien zu sein.



Das is ja auch gut und schön, so lange die Rolle nicht rosa wird, aber welche kriegt man denn nu für sein Geld?|uhoh:


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Das is ja auch gut und schön, so lange die Rolle nicht rosa wird, aber welche kriegt man denn nu für sein Geld?|uhoh:


 
Vor allem lese ich bei dem Angebot niergends "Hardbody-Z". Sonst steht es immer (bei der Exceler E) dabei... Denn sowas schreibt man ja immer rein! Kann es also sein, dass die hier angebotene Rolle aus Plastik ist?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Also, abgebildet is ne Exceller Plus (nicht im Shop) und die Beschreibung passt weder auf die "normale" Exceller, noch auf die Plus... Außerdem fehlt den Rollen im Shop das 2. L...


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Also, abgebildet is ne Exceller Plus (nicht im Shop) und die Beschreibung passt weder auf die "normale" Exceller, noch auf die Plus... Außerdem fehlt den Rollen im Shop das 2. L...


 
Nope, das ist keine Plus auf dem Bildchen.. Die Plus trägt auch ein "Plus" auf der Spule und die Kurbel ist mit der E identisch, also auch eine andere... Außerdem ist der Bügel auch nicht der von der Plus


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Nope, das ist keine Plus auf dem Bildchen.. Die Plus trägt auch ein "Plus" auf der Spule und die Kurbel ist mit der E identisch, also auch eine andere...




Stimmt, aber sonst sieht sie der Plus sehr ähnlich..

Hier mal die Plus http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_1/spinnrollen_1/exceller_plus/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

also birger hat die plus seinem vater gekauft. birger findet die plus nicht besser, sondern die e. die plus is schwerer meint er und bissel größer...spricht für die e wie ich finde...wollt ich euch nur kurz melden.


----------



## plattform7 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> also birger hat die plus seinem vater gekauft. birger findet die plus nicht besser, sondern die e. die plus is schwerer meint er und bissel größer...spricht für die e wie ich finde...wollt ich euch nur kurz melden.


 
Hmmm... Danke für die Info...

Laut Shop-Angabe sind die Rollen gleichschwer, die 3000er E sogar 5 Gramm schwerer |kopfkrat ...

Hat vielleicht noch Jemand beide Versionen und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Also bei ebay steht die Rolle vom selben Anbieter richtig drin...


----------



## plattform7 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Für alle Interessenten:

Der gleiche Shop hat momentan die Caldia im Angebot. Laut dem Thread unter Angeboten ist das Angebot auf JE EINE ROLLE verschiedener Grössen eingeschränkt. Ich konnte meine 2500er als erster ergattern - bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Caldia so "anfühlt". Also alle, die zum Preis unter einer einer Exceler Plus eine Caldia haben wollen, sollten sich mal beeilen


----------



## fireline (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

hi,auch in ebay gibts die 3000 er für 139.- sofortkauf
mfg


----------



## plattform7 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Yup... Und im Angebot ist sie noch mal 15 Euro günstiger und versandkostenfrei...


----------



## Holger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Meine 3000er kommt die Tage....dann werd ich auch mal meine ersten Eindrücke zur Rolle präsentieren....


----------



## Holger (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Soooo, jetzt hab ich auch endlich eine Exceler....#6 

Der erste Eindruck ist top, innen wie außen......alles sehr robust, mega-ansprechendes Design (das Auge angelt mit) und ich freu mich auf die ersten Einsätze dieser Rolle....momentan ist leider Schonzeit. Dann kann ich auch ein wirkliches Urteil fällen.

Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch die SPRO Excape Megajig bestellen, und dann hab ich denk ich ne neue flotte Kombo um die Zander zu ärgern...:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck ist top, *innen* wie außen......alles sehr robust


Innenraumphotos? #h


----------



## Holger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Innenraumphotos? #h


 
uuuuh ha....|rolleyes wenn ich da mal zu komme....eigentlich darf ich sie erst ab dem 27.02. richtig nutzen, denn Sie ist ein Geschenk meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag.....:q 

Sie hat die Rolle (nachdem wir Sie gemeinsam begutachteten) sogar nochmal extra eingepackt... Ich werd am 27. ganz überrascht schauen, wenn ich das Geschenk auspacke...:vik: 

Mach bei Gelegenheit aber ein paar Photos...#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Bin auch am überlegen ob Exceler E oder Exceler Plus. 
Ich hatte beide beim Tackledealer in der Hand und 
fand die Exceler E auch besser vom ersten Eindruck her. 
Obwohl die Exceler Plus mehrere Kugellager hat...

Kann jemand schon erste vergleiche machen...?


----------



## Sven-Z (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hi Holger!

Habe gestern (27.02.) auch eine Exceler von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag bekommen. Ich gratulier Dir zum Geburtstag und zur Rolle, die macht wirklich einen guten ersten Eindruck.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Sven-Z schrieb:


> Hi Holger!
> 
> Habe gestern (27.02.) auch eine Exceler von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag bekommen. Ich gratulier Dir zum Geburtstag und zur Rolle, die macht wirklich einen guten ersten Eindruck.
> 
> ...


 

Wie geil ist das denn ???? |supergri 

Beide am 27.02. Geburtstag, und beide bekommen ne 3000er Exceler von ihrem Schatz zum Wiegenfest !!! Sachen gibt’s....|rolleyes 

Auch dir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag !!!#h 

Heute bekomme ich noch ne neue passende Rute dazu, die SPRO Excape Megajig...


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder von der Caldia, falls jemand Interesse hat:


----------



## Lionhead (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Naja, aber im Shop sieht das Röllchen ganz anders aus???#c


 
Die Rolle beim Boardpartner für 70 Euronen scheint ein Import zu sein.
Denn in den USA gibt es eine Exceler EXC, während es sich bei den anderen Modellen, die hier angeboten werden um die Exceler E und Plus handelt.
Von den Daten her liegt die EXC genau zwischen der E und der Plus, in den
 Staaten bekommt man die Rolle für unter 50 Dollar.

Jan Lionhead


----------



## Living Dead (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@ Plattform 7 : Ist das Röllchen zu verkaufen oder warum "bei Interesse"?
#h


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Living Dead schrieb:


> @ Plattform 7 : Ist das Röllchen zu verkaufen oder warum "bei Interesse"?
> #h



Nein nein, habe die mir selbst vor kurzer Zeit erst zugelegt. Ich meine hier Stimmen bezüglich der Bilder von der Exceller gehört zu haben - so dachte ich mir, vielleicht interessiert sich jemand auch für ein Paar Pic´s von der Caldia, die ja jetzt zum Preis von einer Exceller Plus zu haben ist (ich habe sie, wie oben nachzulesen, noch günstiger bekommen)...


----------



## Living Dead (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Alles kla ; )

Bis jetzt zufrieden mit dem Röllchen?


----------



## plattform7 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Bis jetzt zufrieden mit dem Röllchen?



Leider noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen, da Schohnzeit...

Von der Anmutung und "Trocken"-Übung her finde ich das Röllchen Spitze. Sehr gute Verarbeitung und ruhiger, satter Lauf... Der Bügel gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut, sieht sehr stabil aus... Mal schauen, was das "Real Four"-Konzept in der Praxis so für Vorteile mit sich bringt, werde wahrscheinlich erst  Ende Mai ausprobieren können. Das Röllchen sucht noch eine passende GuFi-Rute (vielleicht wird es eine Harrison von MAD) #h


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Werd heute Abend auch mal ein paar Pics von der Exceler machen und die hier einstellen...|rolleyes


----------



## melis (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn ???? |supergri
> 
> Beide am 27.02. Geburtstag, und beide bekommen ne 3000er Exceler von ihrem Schatz zum Wiegenfest !!! Sachen gibt’s....|rolleyes
> 
> ...


Handelt es sich zufällig um die selbe Person? :q


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hab sie mir gestern auch gekauft und kann es kaum erwarten sie im Einsatz zu sehen. 

Schnur muss noch drauf, wollte mal die Spiderwire testen...


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Bei mir wirds die Power Pro werden......etwa 150 - 200 Meter in 0,13er Stärke, der Rest wird mit Mono unterfüttert.


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Power Pro hatte ich bisher immer drauf, war auch recht zufrieden aber die Spiderwire soll noch besser sein deshalb mal ne neue...


----------



## Holger (1. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hab es leider nicht mehr geschafft, ein paar Bilder von der Rolle zu machen....
Nur zur Info, für die Leute die wissen wollen was drauf passt auf die Spule:
Hab mit ca. 80-90 Meter 0,35 er unterfüttert und danach sind 160 Meter 0,13er Power Pro draufgegangen......

Damit man ungefähre Richtwerte hat.


----------



## Ziegenbein (1. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ja danke für die Info #6


----------



## Sven-Z (1. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hi!

Ich habe mir vorgestern auch die Rolle gekauft und dann erst im Forum darüber gelesen. Irgendjemand hat angesprochen, dass der Übergang zum Schnurlaufröllchen nicht so schön ist. Habe gesehen, dass das Plus-Modell diesen "aerodynamischen" Übergang vom Bügel zum Röllchen hat. Hab dann heute nochmal beide im Laden angetestet. Die normale Exceler läuft deutlich runder, bei der Plus fühlt es sich im Vergleich an, als hätte sie eine leichte Unwucht. Evtl. liegt das am zusätzlichen Material an besagter Stelle.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Holger (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Eventuell muß ich meine Exceler nochmal einschicken. So wie es aussieht, hat sie einen kleinen Defekt an der Bremse. Die läuft zwar einwandfrei, macht aber null Geräusch bei Schnurabzug. Das ist doch irgendwie merkwürdig, oder nicht ? Oder ist eure Exceler auch nahezu lautlos bei Bremsbetätigung ?


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Setz die Spule nochmal ab und wieder auf, vielleicht war die nicht richtig drauf.

Meine Bremse schnurt wie ein Kätzchen #6


----------



## Holger (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Setz die Spule nochmal ab und wieder auf, vielleicht war die nicht richtig drauf.
> 
> Meine Bremse schnurt wie ein Kätzchen #6


 

Hab ich schon....|rolleyes mehrmals....

Vielleicht ist irgendwas innen drin verbogen, so daß der Pinökel nicht mehr an der Rasterung im Spulenkern dran lang rattert und die Bremse deswegen fast geräuschlos läuft.....;+ 

Wie gesagt, ansonsten läuft die Rolle top......nur eben auch die Bremse lautlos....|kopfkrat


----------



## wilfried (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Die Feder für das Gräusch ist federnd gelagert, vielleicht ist sie aus der hinteren Lagerung herausgesprungen. Wenn du mit dem Finger vorne raufdrückst, dann muß sie sich nach hinten bewegen und beim Loslassen wieder nach vorne. Man kann es gut erkennen, wie die schräg gebogenen Enden der Feder beim eindrücken zusammenlaufen und beim Loslassen automatisch wieder in ihre Ursprungsposition zurückbewegt.
Zumindest ist es bei meiner 2500er so.


----------



## Holger (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Danke für deine Erläuterungen, Wilfried. #6


----------



## Holger (6. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

So, meine Exceler läuft wieder einwandfrei......ich hatte ja Probleme mit der Bremse, die keinerlei Knarrengeräusch machte.
Ursache war eine defekte Feder. Ich habe mich mit dem Problem an die Firma Daiwa-Cormoran gewandt per Mail und bekam innerhalb von 30 Minuten einen Rückruf. Ein sehr freundlicher Herr nahm sich dem Problem an und sandte mir eine neue Feder zu, die gestern eintraf. Feder ausgetauscht, und nun läuft alles wunderbar.
Ein supergeiler Service bei Daiwa-Cormoran, absolut lobenswert. Da müssen sich andere Mitbewerber ne Scheibe abschneiden, das läuft längst nicht überall so glatt....#6


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@holger

Wirklich feiner Service, so will man das haben #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (6. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ja das hört sich doch super an #6 

Spitzen Service :g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> So, meine Exceler läuft wieder einwandfrei......ich hatte ja Probleme mit der Bremse, die keinerlei Knarrengeräusch machte.
> Ursache war eine defekte Feder. Ich habe mich mit dem Problem an die Firma Daiwa-Cormoran gewandt per Mail und bekam innerhalb von 30 Minuten einen Rückruf. Ein sehr freundlicher Herr nahm sich dem Problem an und sandte mir eine neue Feder zu, die gestern eintraf. Feder ausgetauscht, und nun läuft alles wunderbar.
> Ein supergeiler Service bei Daiwa-Cormoran, absolut lobenswert. Da müssen sich andere Mitbewerber ne Scheibe abschneiden, das läuft längst nicht überall so glatt....#6


 
und genau das ist der grund warum ich mich von meinen gesamten shimano sachen getrennt habe!!!!
habe NUR schlecht erfahrungen mit dem "service" bei Shimano gehabt (gut man hat selten ärger mit dem gerät, aber wenn dann sitzt man schon mal ne saison ohne rolle da!!!)...
und nun fische ich daiwa und WEIß das wenn was ist SOFORT gehandelt wird!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

so, habe die exceler nun auch mal im salz gefischt. mmh, das mochte sie nicht so würd ich sagen, auch wenn sie salzwassertauglich sein soll. öl rauf, dann lief sie wieder. die exceler ist eine top rolle und in meinen augen in diesem preisrahmen auch (vielleicht) die beste. habe auch birgers infinity q combo gefischt. um die 300 euro für diese rolle sind mehr als nur gerechtfertigt, denn da klappert nichts, da knarrt nichts, weder im salz noch im süßwasser. 

wenn die exceler kaputt geht, beiß ich in den sauren apfel und hole mir eine rolle, die wirklich auf lange sicht was taugt. die exceler ist ebensowenig wie andere preiswerte rollen nichts für angler, die viel angeln gehen und vor allem nichts für leute, die was wirklich gutes fischen wollen.

klingt negativ, da ich die rolle ja zuvor so gelobt habe. ja, für den preis ist sie ja auch genial. wer da dran dreht wird sich wundern, wie toll die läuft. aber is ebenso wie mit den schnüren, ne stroft is teuer aber auch HALTBARER. bei den rollen is da nicht anders.


----------



## Holger (7. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@ Bubbel

Ja, irgendwie widersprichst du dir jetzt selbst ganz viel...|kopfkrat 

Klar ist ne Exceler mit der Infinity, Stella oder Certate nicht zu vergleichen. Wäre auch äußerst kurios, wenn eine Rolle für gute 100 EURO absolut zu 100 % mit der "High-Price-Class" konkurrenzfähig wäre. Eine preiswerte Rolle ist frü mich aber was anderes. Auch für 100 EUR muß ne Oma lange stricken...:q 

Aber für das Geld bietet Daiwa ne Menge....und dieser Rolle traue ich es bei entsprechendem Umgang und Pflege auch zu, mich locker durch 4-5 Spinnfisch-Saisons zu begleiten.....

Ob eine Infinity dich, Preis zu Lebensdauer gerechnet, 15 Jahre auf hohem Niveau begleitet, wage ich zu bezweifeln....|rolleyes


----------



## Ziegenbein (7. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Bubbel
> 
> Ja, irgendwie widersprichst du dir jetzt selbst ganz viel...|kopfkrat


 
Ja finde ich auch...#d 


Ich denke er hat sich eher in die Infinity verguckt beim Probefischen und deswegen auch der Sinneswandel. 
Klar ist die Infinity die geilste Rolle (meine Meinung) aber deswegen ist die Exceler ja jetzt nicht, nicht mehr gut genug...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> Aber für das Geld bietet Daiwa ne Menge....und dieser Rolle traue ich es bei entsprechendem *Umgang und Pflege* auch zu, mich locker durch 4-5 Spinnfisch-Saisons zu begleiten.....


Das ist der Punkt: Wieviel Pflege und Vorsicht ist man bereit aufzuwenden? Eine günstige Hightechrolle, als die ich Exceller und z.B. die Arcs+Co sehe, ist eben vom Material her nicht gleich zu den teueren Modellen für 200+ mehr, so bessere Lager und Getriebelegierungen sind dort oben schon desöfteren verbaut - wenn es nicht gerade ein Veräppelmodell ist. 
Für den Vielangler ohne große Pflege- und Vorsichtsambitionen eine Überlegung wert. Mit einem Tröpfchen Öl nach einer heftigen Tour oder Salzwasserausflug hält jede Rolle viel länger - die billigere gepflegt sogar sicher längerer als die teurere mit besseren Materialen ungepflegt. (man spricht von max. 5 Jahren) 
Wer zum Pflegen keine Lust hat, muß eben schneller Ersatz kaufen. Da gibt es nix zu meckern. :g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...
> habe auch birgers infinity q combo gefischt. um die 300 euro für diese rolle sind mehr als nur gerechtfertigt, denn da klappert nichts, da knarrt nichts, weder im salz noch im süßwasser.


 
DAS sage ich ja schon des öfteren, MIR wird dann unterstellt ich müsste mich mit meinem tackle profilieren!!#d 
aber so ist es nun mal, die infinity ist und bleibt nun mal das non plus ultra...
egal ob spinnfischen, pilken oder köhlerjagt DIE macht alles mit.
mein tackle dealer fischt die nun seit 2 jahren und hat noch nie (!!!) öl oder fett dran gelassen und war damit einige male an der küste und auf dem kutter!!
er sagt er will mal gucken wie lange die das mitmacht, und die läuft wie´n uhrwerk!!!

und deshalb sage ich auch, das sie fast 300;_ gut angelegt sind und mir viel freude bereitet haben und es auch noch lange tun werden.
fische sie viel vom belly und an der küste, genauso wie beim spinnfischen auf hecht & Co!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## your_disco (27. April 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hab mir heute die Exceler 3000e geholt....mit 0,17er Pink Fireline...macht wirklich einen richtig guten Eindruck...hatte zuvor mit mit meinem beiden Techniums 4000FA so viele Probleme das ich auch mal was anderes in der Liga testen wollte...kleiner Wehrmutstropfen ist allerdings der Preis...hab mal eben 120€ abgedrückt...aber so ist das bei mir immer, wenn ich was haben will sind mir in dem Moment 20€ auch egal...auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf Mai um mit ihr ein paar Esoxe zu ärgern...


----------



## profifischer (28. April 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hallo
Ich habe mir die 2500er Exceler für nur 50€ gekauft. Gestern habe ich sie beim fischen mit der Red Arc verglichen und ich finde, die beiden Rollen sind fast gleich gut zum fischen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## melis (28. April 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Nach einmal fischen? Das muss wohl der super test schlecht hin gewesen sein.


----------



## ScorcherOne (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir eine Exceller Plus 4000 gekauft. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen: Warum stimmt das Design der beiden mitgelieferten Spulen nicht mit den ganzen Produktfotos (Verpackung, Homepage und Katalog) überein?


----------



## ScorcherOne (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Kann mir wirklich keiner weiterhelfen? Wäre echt super


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Exceller Plus 4000 gekauft. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen: Warum stimmt das Design der beiden mitgelieferten Spulen nicht mit den ganzen Produktfotos (Verpackung, Homepage und Katalog) überein?


Dann mußt Du aber schon mal Foto machen und hier reinstellen, weiß doch keiner wie Deine Aussieht ...


----------



## ScorcherOne (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ja klar, hab ich ganz vergessen.|kopfkrat
Hier also das Foto (Qualität ist leider etwas schlecht wg. der Dateigrößenbeschränkung).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

E-Spule ?


----------



## ScorcherOne (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Also auf der Spule steht "Exceler Plus  4000E".
Was hat denn das E für Auswirkungen?


----------



## profifischer (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Hallo
Also die goldenen Teile fehlen auch bei meiner Eratzspule.
Das wird schon nicht so tragisch sein.
mfg Manuel


----------



## ScorcherOne (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Aus Interesse habe ich auch DAIWA angeschrieben. 
Die teilten mir eben mit, das normalerweise eine mitgelieferte Spule mit Goldrand sein sollte und die andere ohne.


----------



## Holger (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Bei mir hat die 3000er auch nen kleinen Unterschied bei der E-Spule.....die Originalspule hat nen blauen Rand (sieht trés chic aus  ) und die E-Spule is silberblank.


----------



## ScorcherOne (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die 3000er auch nen kleinen Unterschied bei der E-Spule.....die Originalspule hat nen blauen Rand (sieht trés chic aus  ) und die E-Spule is silberblank.


Wenn man das so sieht dann habe ich wohl zwei E-Spulen.
Ist die E die Ersatzspule?


----------



## Donauhannes (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Bei mir schauts genau so aus, ganz normal für die E-spule.
Frag mich nur ob die normale Spule evtl. ne Beschichtung an der Abwurfkante hat ( Titanium ) oder ob das eimfach goldener Lack ist?#c

*E-Spule = Ersatz Spule!!*


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Haste schonmal die tica taurus in der hand gehabt das ist in mienen augen die beste rolle im moment aufm markt ich finde sie sogar noch besser als die stella von shimano!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Benutze auch mal die Rechtschreibprüfung oder Bücher, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen.


----------



## yh1ly73 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

habe meine 2500er seit letzen Herbst im Gebrauch. Leider muß ich zwischenzeitlich ab und zu feststellen, daß der Schnurfangbügel (ich schließe ihn immer mit der Kurbel) nicht zuklappt. Wenn es schlimmer wird werde ich reklamieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Die teilten mir eben mit, das normalerweise eine mitgelieferte Spule mit Goldrand sein sollte und die andere ohne.


Dann hast Du einfach eine Packung mit 2 E-Spulen (=*E*rsatzspulen ) erwischt, kann ja vorkommen.


----------



## ScorcherOne (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ja so ist es. Ich habe meine Rolle samt Spulen jetzt zu DAIWA geschickt und bekomme eine Spule ausgetauscht. So soll's sein!


----------



## ScorcherOne (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

So, Hallo!

DAIWA hat sich sehr kulant gezeigt!
Eine der beiden E-Rollen wurde mir ausgetauscht gegen eine normale Rolle, eben mit Gold am Rand. Ging auch recht fix. Paket am Mittwoch an DAIWA verschickt, heute wieder bei mir angekommen. 
Als kleines "Trostpflaster" gab es noch einen Wobbler oben drauf.
DAIWA ist einfach :m:m:m:m


----------



## Holger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Holger schrieb:


> So, meine Exceler läuft wieder einwandfrei......ich hatte ja Probleme mit der Bremse, die keinerlei Knarrengeräusch machte.
> Ursache war eine defekte Feder. Ich habe mich mit dem Problem an die Firma Daiwa-Cormoran gewandt per Mail und bekam innerhalb von 30 Minuten einen Rückruf. Ein sehr freundlicher Herr nahm sich dem Problem an und sandte mir eine neue Feder zu, die gestern eintraf. Feder ausgetauscht, und nun läuft alles wunderbar.
> Ein supergeiler Service bei Daiwa-Cormoran, absolut lobenswert. Da müssen sich andere Mitbewerber ne Scheibe abschneiden, das läuft längst nicht überall so glatt....#6


 
@ Scorcher One
Habe mein Erlebnis von Seite 7 dieses Threads nochmal hochgeholt, siehe Zitat.....der Service von Daiwa ist wirklich exzellent und der Maßstab für andere Firmen, mit denen ich schon meine Problemchen hatte.#6

 "Service-Wüste Deutschland" passt bei Daiwa definitiv nicht... |rolleyes


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

so, zurück vom bodden, exceler auch im salzgefischt, also in der ostsee auf dorsch. nun ja, sie leidet, die gute, bremse läuft nicht mehr so rund und in letzter zeit muckt sie stets mehr rum. ist eben ne preiswerte rolle. der thread läuft ja schon ne ganze weile und ich fische die jetzt glaube ich nen jahr, oder? weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr. bin mir sicher, ne arc gibt auch den geist auf nach nem jahr von steffen gefischt, obwohl ich mein gerät pflege und immer artig nach bodden und ostseeangeln abspüle. aber ist eben so, wer weniger ärger will, muss tiiiiiiiiief in die tasche greifen bei rollen und selbst die mucken irgendwann. birgers infinity läuft noch, auch gut aber auch nicht mehr wie nagelneu eben. dennoch ist der gebrauchsunterschied nicht so verheerend im vergleich zu meiner exceler. wollt ich nur mal wieder melden, wennse tot ist, meld ich mich auch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ne arc gibt auch den geist auf nach nem jahr von steffen gefischt


Allerdings gibt es auch etliche, die schon im 2.Jahr und länger ihren Dienst sehr gut ohne merklichen Verschleiß tun. 
Das es übrigens 2 schon sehr verschiedene Sorten Arcs gibt (Daiwa+Shimano Nachbau), und daß ohne immer gute Schmierung die beste Rolle nicht lange macht, ist ja auch alles hinlänglich bekannt. :m


----------



## Holger (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

@ Bubbel
Ja, mit der Infinity ist sie sicher nicht zu vergleichen.....da liegen aber auch preisliche 150 – 200 Euros dazwischen..... zudem ist die Infinity ja auch eine "washable construction" und somit absolut salzwasserfest, im Gegensatz zur Exceler. Deswegen hinkt der Vergleich schon stark.
Mich interessiert lediglich bei der Exceler ein Langzeittest im Süßwasser, den ich ja parallel selber durchführe......und da wüsste ich gerne, ob es den anderen wie mir ergeht. Meine Exceler hat bisher ca. 30 Betriebsstunden absolviert, da kann man noch nicht viel sagen. Der Hardcoretest kommt Anfang Oktober, wenns 2 Wochen lang mit Gummi auf Zander geht und sie regelmäßig drillen darf....momentan kommt sie nur sporadisch zum Einsatz, da der Aal mich momentan mehr reizt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Kurzvergleich Exceller

Daiwa macht im Moment eine Aktion, Exceller -40%, allerdings vom Katalogpreis.
Konnte so mal heute intensiv eine 2500 und 4000 begrabbeln.

Gehäuse, Lauf ok, aber nicht besser als eine Applause/BlueArc (Excenter),
stark schwankend je nach Exemplar, Kurbel wirkt ein bischen klapprig, Rolle wirkt weniger straff/spielarm und wie 08/15 gebaut.

Was wirklich mies ist  :
- Die Spulenlagerung und -ratsche, Billigblechstreifen, bekommt man sogar schlecht wieder drauf, und das Spulenlager? Kugellager Fehlanzeige, wackel-schlackel dafür. Jede Billigstrolle kann da konkurrieren.
- Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist ja auch so eine Lösung, die einen an den Daiwa-Konstrukteuren zweifeln läßt, wollen die unbedingt die Schnurhersteller durch besondere Aufribbelmechanismen unterstützen ??? |kopfkrat Und das bei einem Listenpreis von 184 EUR der 4000E.

Was wirklich gut ist #6 (und besser gemacht als bei einer Arc) :
- der Drehknauf der Bremse, groß und tief versenkt (wie Caldia)

Resumee:
Caldia eher gleichwertig mit Applause/BlueArc,
ne Exceller kann man kaufen, erwirbt man was brauchbares, aber nicht großartiges.


----------



## Holger (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Naja Det, etwas übertrieben, aber deine Vorliebe für die Arcs is ja nun hinlänglich bekannt. Die Exceler is meine Neue, die Blue Arc meine Alte. 

Und deine Eindrücke kann ich hier nur spärlich bestätigen, wenn ich beide im Duell antreten lasse.....aber nun gut. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: DAIWA Exceler 3000E*

Ich habe mir die Exceller heute genau angeguckt, was ich bisher von vielen Schilderungen hier im Thread nicht gerade sagen kann. Hurra-Poesie hilft da nicht weiter, hilft auch keinem Käufer weiter. Man macht keinen Mißgriff mit der Exceller, das sagte ich bereits.  
Und es gibt bekanntlich 3 BlueArc-Typen (idiotisch eigentlich von Spro |gr, die diesbezüglich kräftige Unterschiede beinhalten, das nur mal zur Erinnerung.

Ne "richtige" BlueArc resp. Applause ist schon fast unfair mit einer der neuen Daiwas zu vergleichen, das ist definitiv lockerer ... :q


----------

